# The Groovy Grunder's Farm Kicked Butt!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, last weekend we took our little herd to the Bangor State Fair. My girls and their goats (as well as our four 4-Hers and their goats) competed against some big farms and got some meh placings. Even my youngest, who usually does first or second in showmanship and fitting, had mediocre placings. Our best placing doeling turned out to be a hermaphrodite, so she's been retired. One of our senior does has ringworm, so she stayed home. Two of our novice 4-H kids came in dead last in everything. Our only bright spot was that the 4-H girl who leased on of Nigies got a 2nd in Fitting and in showmanship!

So, overall, it was...a learning experience. (and money. They DID earn money!!)

Fast forward one week and we just showed at the adorably small and cute Topsham Fair. More intimate atmosphere and none of the BIG farms.

We. Kicked. Butt.

My youngest got 1st for showmanship and fitting for seniors AND won as overall fitting and showmanship champion. ALL our goats placed well. Even Annika who is famous for hunching in the ring (she HATES shows!), leveled out and walked and posed like a pro. The judge had so many nice things to say about her!!!

We took 1st in dam and daughter, 2nd in herd and boatloads of other 1sts and 2nds.

My poor, discouraged 4-H kids did super too. One got a FIRST in showmanship and fitting for her age class (only her 2nd show!!!) and the other kids showed well and placed well - both the kids and their goat kids.

It was a VERY satisfying evening!!!!!!

Here's Ebony proudly showing off our farm sign.







My Champion showmanship and fitting daughter!







My beautiful other daughter who also did well!







Our Novice 4-H fitting genius.







Our novice 4-H kids showing like pros!







Our youngest 4-H kiddo with her lovingly clipped (sort of) doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats,.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

It must be a wonderful experience showing goats at the fair. Congrats to all for their placings. Hats off to your farm and the quality of it's bloodline.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!! That is awesome!!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

conrats! :7up:


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Well done on both goats and kids


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations Groovy! That has got to be a good pick me up for the people kids!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations Groovy! That has got to be a good pick me up for the people kids!


 It DEFINITELY boosted the Groovy Morale around here!!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! It's great the human kids did well. (Goats too!) Judging is funny. One day you are on the top, the next show not! Glad you were on the top this time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's fun when you can get to that one show that boosts confidence and gives the kids an edge! I remember when my kids were fairly new to showing, and I remember some of the boosts they got from some of those shows that kept their interest high and their wanting to keep going vs. giving up.
We don't have a fancy herd of Boer goats, but they've sure held their own over the years and I am super proud of my kids and their goats. It's so much work, so many ups and downs. But so many wonderful life lessons.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> It's fun when you can get to that one show that boosts confidence and gives the kids an edge! I remember when my kids were fairly new to showing, and I remember some of the boosts they got from some of those shows that kept their interest high and their wanting to keep going vs. giving up.
> We don't have a fancy herd of Boer goats, but they've sure held their own over the years and I am super proud of my kids and their goats. It's so much work, so many ups and downs. But so many wonderful life lessons.


 Same here with our dairy goats. They are not top of the line, but they are healthy and productive. Showing them has been a wonderful experience for our girls!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats! I am a 4-h leader, I tell my kids all the time that they either win or they learn. But even a goat that may be loved by one judge could be placed last by another. This year we had a Lamancha doe that I figured would be less then impressive in the ring and she took Reserve overall Best in show Doe. When my Nubian who I thought would place well, was 7th out of 12 does in her breed. It could be completely different under another Judge.


----------

